# I saw a very interesting spider today.



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 16, 2018)

This spider was sunning himself on the side of my shed today. I guess he was enjoying the nice weather after having so much rain. After the photo shoot I left him alone and he went about his spidery business.


----------



## Don M. (Sep 16, 2018)

This looks like a member of the "orb weaver" family.  They are not usually poisonous, and if a person is bitten, the sting usually goes away in a day or so.  They are pretty beneficial, in that their web captures quite a few irritating insects, flies, etc., so, on balance, they are good to have around.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 16, 2018)

Thanks Don, I figured he might be good for something. The shed is right near my garden so I hope he catches a lot of insects for me.I use no chemicals or insecticides so he is welcome to enjoy the buffet with no ill effects..  





Don M. said:


> This looks like a member of the "orb weaver" family.  They are not usually poisonous, and if a person is bitten, the sting usually goes away in a day or so.  They are pretty beneficial, in that their web captures quite a few irritating insects, flies, etc., so, on balance, they are good to have around.


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 16, 2018)

Interesting markings.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 16, 2018)

quite the backpack


----------

